# Chicken crazy



## karabaker (Aug 4, 2013)

These are our other farm friends...I'm anxious to add goats to the mix!!!


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, what a nice looking group and a pretty sweet set-up as well!!
We only have 5 chickens at the moment. I would like to have more but we need to settle some issues with our neighbor first, as their dogs like *chicken* too .
Our chickens live with our goats in perfect harmony. It's pretty awesome, really!! They actually watch out for eachother.
I think goats would make an excellent addition to your group .
Good luck!


----------



## karabaker (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks so much!!! We take a lot of pride in our little farm...our chickens are spoiled rotten and have Bette accommodations than most that I've seen but happy healthy chickens are much tastier


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

....and oh those eggs!!!
I never was much of a fan of eggs UNTIL we started raising our own chickens. I honestly think I could eat them every day now!


----------



## karabaker (Aug 4, 2013)

O yes!!! The eggs are amazing!!! I could never go back to store bought eggs again


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

I have been wanting chickens forever! You're making me jealous  VERY nice set up you have for them. Once I find the time I'm building a coop and getting a couple. The breeder I got my goats from had chickens as well and the animals seemed to enjoy each other. The only thing they stressed to me was to make sure that no goats can get into the coop and eat the chicken feed because it's toxic to them, they lost their very first goat that way. Still thinking of how to build something with access from the goat pen to the coop that large chickens can go in and out of freely but newborn Nigerians cannot. Hmmm...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cool! I got back into chickens this year and am really enjoying them. They're fun!


----------



## karabaker (Aug 4, 2013)

I love our chickens. We have 56, 3 breeds and our D'Uccle is setting on 10 eggs!!! I'd rather sit under our pavilion and watch chickens all day over any TV show. They come running when they hear my voice, they love my attention and affection and they make me smile...love the chicken life!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice setup! Love the Mille Fleur!


----------



## karabaker (Aug 4, 2013)

My Millie Felur's are our pets. They won't be eaten and when they die of old age I'll burry them under our big oak tree with a head stone.  I have a male and female and she's sitting right now and I'm so excited. She's very young and she may of waited too long before she started sittin on them but I'm hopeful. Their names are Little Jerry and Elaine...I'm a HUGE Seinfeld fan. Haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------

